# 40g breeder viv



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Well I recently setup a 29g biocube that I converted into a vivarium for my first ever setup. Well... I'm not incredibly happy with the way I setup the water feature so I decided I want to set up another. I had an old sump from my reef tank laying around that I decided I'm going to convert into a viv. Here are some progress pics. Not very far along yet as I have to clean the tank and remove the baffles. And I want to remove the framework also so it looks cleaner.


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Any advice on how to get some crazy stubborn hard water stains off the glass? Razor blade wouldn't work. I even tried scrubbing with steel wool...


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Tank is pretty clean except for the hard water stains. The back is fine as it will be covered. The wood is just staged in there right now


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

vinegar and a razor blade is generally what I resort to. Impressed you had the stamina to scrape all that silicone off, I would have given up half way through


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

chefboyardee said:


> vinegar and a razor blade is generally what I resort to. Impressed you had the stamina to scrape all that silicone off, I would have given up half way through


Lol yea I thought about giving up and just buying a new tank... but why spend the money if I already have it right?


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Getting some work done on the background.


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

First few coats of drylok on. Tonight I will do some detail work and start adding the substrate to the back wall and add a lighter grey and tan to the rocks and roots. I really like how it is coming out.


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Just some more pics... why are they always sideways???


----------



## stepheneashia (Feb 3, 2017)

ive always used vinegar on tanks. Works great


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

stepheneashia said:


> ive always used vinegar on tanks. Works great


Yea I got it cleaned. Thanks


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Another update 🤔😊

Installed a waterfall using a tetra in tank filter and greats tuff. Drilled a hole in the back (way above water level) for the power cord and sealed it. Installed the bottom front panel. Leak test later today after I wake back up.


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Took the 29g down and got everything into this one finally. Waiting on some vents and my door and it's all set. Love how it looks.


----------



## AOA (Jan 19, 2017)

WOW, it looks amazing Keni.

How did you build up the left corner for your plants?
How deep is that little land section?
What kind of moss is that?

You obviously learned from your last viv build...really a great job. Well thought out. 

Great inspiration for my build! Keep us posted on growth and development of the front door!

JD


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

AOA said:


> WOW, it looks amazing Keni.
> 
> How did you build up the left corner for your plants?
> How deep is that little land section?
> ...


Thanks! I definitely love the way it looks. The two land sections are separated from the stream using drift wood, also to avoid saturation, the land sections are about an inch or so above the water level in the drainage layer. The small one is roughly 3" deep and the larger in the left side is probably twice that. The moss is a mix of local moss I collected and sheet moss that I purchased. Both have been doing amazingly well in the 29g. 

I will certainly be posting updates


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Here is an update. Door is on finally. Cut a piece of 1/8" thick glass to make the door from. As you can see in the second pic I had to make spacers so the hinges would fit properly. And used a handle from an old glass lids for for an aquarium. I'm using magnets that are coated in acrylic to keep the door closed. Over all I am happy with how it came out


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Another update &#55357;&#56838;
My begonia manaus is flowering and my bromeliad is also producing flower pods. Can't wait for the orchid to flower &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

Some progress on the broms flowers


----------



## rjs5134 (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks GREAT!!! I am still struggling to get started but this build gave me a few design answers. 

What tenants are planned?


----------



## Keni (Feb 1, 2017)

rjs5134 said:


> Looks GREAT!!! I am still struggling to get started but this build gave me a few design answers.
> 
> What tenants are planned?


Thanks! 
Due to the height of the viv I'm planning to get a few R. Imitator varadero. I was thinking a group of 5 maybe


----------



## Stkef9 (Jul 30, 2016)

Man seems like alot of fellow saltwater people go to frog tanks! lol Ive been doing saltwater tanks for the last 3 years and finally broke it down about 8 months ago and have been tankless until my recent viv setup in August which I just got planted.

What are you using for vents? I did a protean style setup but realizing I will need to put in a couple fans to knock the humidity down a bit. Or maybe im just paranoid. Looks great though!


----------

